# The Coffin Shop. April '13.



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 27, 2013)

*Explored...laughed...spiked...and battered with my besty Perjury Saint..​*
*beep beeep beep!! its 4am time to splore!! a text comes through "" OI T**T get up! Time to coffin Dodge!" x .........

We have both looked at this one for a year or more and ummed and arrged at it...a 50 ft wall surrounds it...rotating razor wire on every access point..spikes topping all the walls...major drops..plus on the doorstop of an extremly busy area..but neither of us were going to settle until be gave her a really good bash.. after negotiating the wall we slowly tiptoed across a very snowy slippery ledge with a " dont look down " drop and hay prestow...its coffin time! 

you either look at it and do it... or just walk away,,,today the was no walking away.. 

Inside needless to say it was incredible completly fasinating...it was pitch black when we got in and to be confronted with two coffins was rather spooky to say the least... the history is just amazing with coffins being made here for Lady Diana and sir winston Churchill....

This explore was just brilliant with fab company as always..cheers Tink!

On with the Pics...​*














































​
*And after all that sploring my keeper watches over me while i sleep....... ​*

​


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2013)

*NICE ONE TINK!!! Ace write up that is... What a crackin' little splore this was!!! LOVED IT!!! ​*










 





















 

















​*Cheers for lookin' ​*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, what a place! Wonderful shots from both of you! Arrh you got in a coffin NK! That shot is ace!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome stuff both!! Nice to see you here again too NK! 

Been wanting to see this place for a while now, just never got around to it


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2013)

Fap Fap Fap, you're doing some serious good places hun


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2013)

nelly said:


> Fap Fap Fap, you're doing some serious good places hun



I meant NK, I wasn't calling you Hun PS, if you know what I mean, I'll shut up


----------



## sj9966 (Apr 27, 2013)

Some great shots there! Top stuff!

I thought this place was under conversion, work doesn't look to have started yet although I see the sign has gone from outside.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2013)

sj9966 said:


> Some great shots there! Top stuff!
> 
> I thought this place was under conversion, work doesn't look to have started yet although I see the sign has gone from outside.



As far as I know they started the conversion the day after we were there... Phew! Just in time!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 27, 2013)

nelly said:


> I meant NK, I wasn't calling you Hun PS, if you know what I mean, I'll shut up



awww cheers nells!! i miss you!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Amazing shots dude. Some of the best photographs I've seen in ages.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 27, 2013)

What an incredible place, so creepy! Love it 

Great photos as usual, both!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 27, 2013)

Interesting stuff the coffin shot my fav. Well done


----------



## nelly (Apr 28, 2013)

ninja kitten said:


> awww cheers nells!! I miss you!



<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## HughieD (Apr 28, 2013)

Two sets of incredible pictures from an incredible place. Thanks for sharing both...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Love it..!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 28, 2013)

Double wowsas , epic guys !!


----------



## AgentTintin (Apr 28, 2013)

One of the best reports I've seen this year! Love it!


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 28, 2013)

That's brilliant,made my Sunday morning that did,thanks both of you......


----------



## sonyes (Apr 28, 2013)

Now that is something else!!!! Wow.....truly stunning pics from you both.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow some awesome photos there certainly a different explore that.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 28, 2013)

Great report and pictures guys, great looking explore


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, that place looks absolutely fan-bloody-tastic!


----------



## Big Bill (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks amazing!

What an amazing find, just surprised that everything is still in situ and the usual vandals or metal robbers haven't been in and stripped the place bare!


----------



## gingrove (Apr 28, 2013)

That is something special it looks like a museum with all of the hardware laid out. Fantastic images from all of you as usual, well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mookster (Apr 28, 2013)

I think before it closed down it was a museum hence everything being laid out the way it is, but I guess when the museum shut up shop they left everything behind. Great place.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

mookster said:


> I think before it closed down it was a museum hence everything being laid out the way it is, but I guess when the museum shut up shop they left everything behind. Great place.



Yeah, they used to run tours of the place for a little over £6. The final one ran on the 24th March 2013, the contractors then moved in to begin the renovation...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 28, 2013)

WOW what a place!
Great report and fab pics, both of you..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Best sink and cast iron stand I have ever seen,superb photos.


----------



## DamnedBuster (Apr 28, 2013)

Big Bill said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> What an amazing find, just surprised that everything is still in situ and the usual vandals or metal robbers haven't been in and stripped the place bare!




Guess who's back?


They know all about it now though.
Just had a quick look on google earth, can't actually see a wall or any razor wire.


----------



## smiler (Apr 28, 2013)

Ahhh if I have nightmares I’m sending the therapy bill to you guys great pics, Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

DamnedBuster said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> 
> They know all about it now though.
> Just had a quick look on google earth, can't actually see a wall or any razor wire.



Maybe try opening your eyes? Do me a favor, get down from your high horse and stop being a prat on threads for no reason, fed up of removing your comments now. Even I can see the bloody wall at the rear of this site...

Any problems, feel free to discuss with me via PM...


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2013)

DamnedBuster said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> 
> They know all about it now though.
> Just had a quick look on google earth, can't actually see a wall or any razor wire.



Mustve have been a figment of our imagination that we climbed over and snagged ourselves on then!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 28, 2013)

More info on the funding it received...

http://www.birminghampost.net/birmi...fin-works-with-new-200k-grant-65233-33197328/


----------



## wea5el (Apr 28, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> M...... Even I can see the bloody wall at the rear of this site...
> ...



Maybe DB is refering to the fact that it is the back of the building and not a wall? Picky but accurate



perjury saint said:


> Mustve have been a figment of our imagination that we climbed over and snagged ourselves on then!!



Isn't that access details 

That saying its a lovely site despite how/when/where you got in


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 28, 2013)

DamnedBuster said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> 
> They know all about it now though.
> Just had a quick look on google earth, can't actually see a wall or any razor wire.



blahhhhhhhhhh!! go away you silly person and get your facts right instead of presuming...did you not know that google earth images are at times in areas dated...? and also before you comment about something as sensative as that think about what your saying and what we all share and do on this forum! tut!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow! Top report guys!
Ninja, it's been ages since we spoke. Drop me a line!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 29, 2013)

Excellent stuff! Wonder why it got abandoned? maybe too many people want to be cremated these days.


----------



## RichardH (Apr 29, 2013)

I love the sign reading "Funeral <something> Sewing Room" in cheerful Comic Sans. It adds just the right amount of quiet desperation to the atmosphere.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 29, 2013)

mookster said:


> I think before it closed down it was a museum hence everything being laid out the way it is, but I guess when the museum shut up shop they left everything behind. Great place.



Thats just what I was thinking..... Its like a museum. Thanks for the photo's guys!!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 29, 2013)

what a fascinating place! great shots all round!


----------



## shatners (Apr 29, 2013)

Really lovely that... my overactive imagination would have been in overdrive in that old place


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow just wowow , fantistic lovely captures macarbe and wonderous all at


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 29, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Wow just wowow , fantistic lovely captures macarbe and wonderous all at



oh lordey lord dave! you would of had major faffin epics in here!!!!!!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 29, 2013)

You've done it again you two! Love it! Some amazing stuff there


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 29, 2013)

That is very special. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## themousepolice (Apr 30, 2013)

Hockley and BBC restoration spring to mind


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 30, 2013)

amazing report, this place looks immacualte, when did it shut down any ideas?


----------



## Stussy (Apr 30, 2013)

Cracking set of pics guys, well worth the scary death fall!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 30, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> amazing report, this place looks immacualte, when did it shut down any ideas?



*Many moons ago!! 
Actually, im not sure...*


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

Omfg. That's a seriously briiliant explore.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2013)

Dead good shots there both of you... 
It goes to show the level of craftmanship that goes into them is so high, even though they're only seen for a shot period of time. I love the drawings of the metallic parts, just amazing. 
Thanks for sharing your adventure


----------



## pumice (May 1, 2013)

I believe they will be converting it in to a museum. They just haven`t got round to it. They were intending to start the conversion in Jan, but seemingly they haven`t as yet. It`s a quality explore....


----------

